# Cool Edit Pro 2.0  MIDI und samples



## TorstenGraenzer (16. Juli 2004)

Moin,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit dem Cool Edit, und hoffe, dass Ihr mir dabei ein wenig weiterhelfen könnt. 

Ich möchte über MIDI samples einfügen, mir gelingt es allerdings nicht, eine MIDI- Spur anzulegen. Ist das mit diesem Programm überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, wie?

Über Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (21. Juli 2004)

Also ich kenne nur eine bedeutend ältere Version von Cooledit, aber wenn das Konzept noch das gleiche ist, dann wirds sowas in der Art wohl nicht geben, weil Cooledit ein Wellenformeditor ist, und kein Sequenzer.
Man möge mich korrigieren, wenn auch Cooledit mittlerweile zur eierlegenden Wollmilchsau mutiert ist 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## TorstenGraenzer (21. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Eigenartigerweise finde ich bei dem Programm irgendwelche MIDI- Anklickmöglichkeiten, weiss allerdings absolut nichts damit anzufangen...

Ich habe zudem Steinberg Cubase getestet, nur läuft das bei mir irgendwie nicht richtig. Die Systemanforderungen erfüllt mein Rechner, habe ich vielleicht ne Einstellung übersehen?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (21. Juli 2004)

Was heisst "läuft nicht richtig"


----------



## Rollo (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich kenne das Problem mit den MIDI-Files in Cool Pro, darum bin ich auf Ableton Live umgestiegen. In dieser Software spielen Audio- & MIDI - Files ohne Kompromisse mit einander.


----------

